# Sportswear photography



## arthur3000 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi guys,

Need some advice here!

I need to get some photos done of my sportswear clothing. I am NOT a photogrpaher and thus need your advice!

I want the photos to look like these:

http://d3d71ba2asa5oz.cloudfront.net/62000918/images/ssdualls_multi.jpg
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71lhpHzJ4+L._SL1500_.jpg

I have previously used a couple of different companies, Prodoto (Commercial photographers for products, food and fashion - Prodoto) and some other cheap one which I can't remember and the photos weren't great.

Prodoto was ok but I didn't get the really pro effect of the SUB shirts you can see above. They have the ab muscles showing through etc. That's what I really want. I don't know if it's something achieved in post production?

Anyway I was wondering if anyone could recommend any companies that specialise in this kind of stuff or would be able to help me. My last photos cost £25 each shot. Which is right at the top of my budget as I need 30 done.

Hope this is posted in the right place. Thanks in advance, any advice is appreciated!


----------



## gsgary (Aug 23, 2012)

Lots of good ones here
http://home.the-aop.org/


----------



## tirediron (Aug 23, 2012)

The shirt shot should be relatively simple; buy a shirt form (aka "dummy) from a retail fixtures supplier, and the rest is lighting and composition.  Budget-wise, I really couldn't say what it would run in your area.  If I were to do that in my area (west coast of Canada) and you supplied the form(s), I would charge something in the ~$200 range for the actual work and print-pricing would depend on use (eg in a major, nation-wide catalogue would cost a LOT more than for use in a small-town weekly paper).


----------



## Jwestmorelandphoto (Aug 24, 2012)

That is a 3d comp, i do them quite a bit for Hanes.  It requires two shots at the minimum, one of the shirt on a mannequin:  1.  Shirt on Mannequin, 2.  inside collar, shot on a mannequin with no neck or head, but with a large area cut out, same lighting as first shot, 3.  abs shot, bu clamping the shirt tight, shooting it with the abs, and retouching the abs into the original shot (so you can't see the wrinkling and puckering that the clamps will cause).
Bottom line, you need someone who shoots 3d comp images for clothing.


----------

